# Summer Crunch Time



## DazzleDarling (Mar 4, 2010)

^ Yes that's kind of a pun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Around September I started making a total lifestyle change and I'm pretty pleased with my results; I've lost 30 pounds (I'm now a size 11-12), my stomach is flatter, I have tons more energy, and junk-food is a lot less appealing (I do treat myself though). 

I also had insulin resistance syndrome which could lead to diabetes, but that's reversed and as of today (I just came from the doc) my blood pressure is officially GREAT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





OK now that I've given myself a big pat on the back, it's time to kick it up a notch; Summer is coming up and I want to lose at least 30 more pounds, 50 would be ideal.

My Plan:

Stick to low GI diet - 
My daily nutrition goal: 60% carbs - 25% protien - 15% fat

Run daily - my goal is to eventually run a 5K
Do Jillian Michaels 30 day Shred at least 3x a week 
(it's basically circuits: cardio- strength- abs)

I'm super excited and anyone is welcome to join in


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 18, 2010)

That sounds like a good plan. Maybe a rest day though or just light activity one day to prevent injuries though?

I'll join you but I only want to lose about 10 and recompose my body more.

What recipes do you make?


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 24, 2010)

Wow, that's awesome! So happy for you! Especially since I also have PCOS and I've been considering a low GI diet. I feel like I've tried everything else eating wise. Extremely healthy, counting calories/ reducing calories like crazy, and I've seen and followed a nutritionist's plan. 

What plan did you follow? Do you recommend any books? Can you give me a jist of what your diet is like on a daily basis?

Hope you get to your goals... summer time is an awesome time to be happy & fit! Let us know how it goes.


----------

